# A couple Deathpunch open reeds for sale



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Got 2 of these left. Handmade Delrin, 5/8 toneboard and bore. 5/32 air channel. .010 reed.

These are 15 bucks+2 bucks to ship. Paypal only on these.
Thanks for lookin'
Mark


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice calls. To bad I don't have a paypal account.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

az it is really easy and free to sign up if you are interested. Just do to paypal.com. All you need is a checking account.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like these calls Mark. They have a simple style that looks cool. And they sound good.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

These are incredible sounding calls and very easy to blow. Some of the absolute best open reeds I have ever used without a doubt.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks fellas! Calls are all sold. 
Mark


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the name Mark ! Look like some nice calls.


----------

